# air-condition and a lease



## TallAdam85 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello everyone,  Recently I just open up my own dojo a few months ago so there is still a lot I am trying to learn just about leasing space. Recently the last 2 days have been very humid . Well into 90 degrees.  Thursday I notice that my floor was wet, it looked like someone poured a bucket of water on the floor. Then I cam to realize it was condensation.  The pizza place next to me is almost open and he just got a bring oven, I was thinking with all the heat from his normal ovens and now this brick oven summer will be extremely hot. Plus he does not have air condition as well. I went to home depot and bough a Dehumidifier  for $ 175.00 .Here is my question is there anything anyone knows about air condition in a building is it something if I get installed I have to pay for reason because when I get a bigger place not like I am going to take it with me. Just want to get some points of views  and here if u have any stories like this, before I talk to my landlord about getting air-condition for the plaza.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 7, 2008)

To make sure I'm understanding the question....You are simply asking how Air Conditioning installation works?  Or where the condensation comes from?  I'm not quite sure how the pizza oven plays into the story, possibly a more detailed description of the question?

I do have experience with procurement and installation of HVAC systems, thought not the very technical sides, I can probably answer most of your questions.


----------



## PEP-REP (Jun 7, 2008)

Well I have alot of experience with landlords and rental leases.. Most of my arguements  LOL with landlords have been who is responsible for the AC  I normally sttle at a I pay the first 100-150 $ of repairs they are responsible for the rest..

NOw your question of getting the landlord to put in a AC unit.. I would ask is your lease about up? Does your landlord NEED you as a tenant? You can renegotiate your lease commit to being there and he puts in an AC.. if he isn't willing they you tell him you have to look for new location... 

Depending on how nice they are you can most likely work something out.. remember he is getting your moeny now and for the lenght of your lease without doing it.. So why would he? If you are willing to sign longer lease he may jump all over that..

Depending on how large of a building an AC unit could be 20K .. so it is a large capital improvement to his building.. Also remind him that it will be a great selling point for new people wanting to lease and it is dedectable as a capital improvement on his taxes...

Hope this help some

Glenn


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, first point...

Was the condensation on the floor in a puddle or more of a "haze?"  If there is a puddle, what kind of ductwork is above?  Could be any one of a hundred things from leaking sprinkler system to some other HVAC system.  If it is a haze, then you did the right thing buying a dehumidifier.  

Next, asking the Landlord to install building-wide AC is a reasonable request, but as PEP says, it has to be economical and make sense.  If you're the only one asking....chances are he won't consider it, so the best thing to do in this case is get together some other tenants.  

As for costs and how to go about getting it installed, if there is no central cooling system, that MAY require a major interior renovation.  Depending on building size, it can be anywhere from $10k up to over $100k or more.  I've overseen the installation of HVAC systems that cost over $500k and had to be installed with cranes.  I've also seen very minor systems that simply hook into the existing infrastructure of the building.  So it is hard to give a suggestion on the best course without knowing more about the building infrastructure.

As for the tenant next to you, if you think that his business is interfering with yours; raising your temp, disturbing your business, etc, it is definately a reasonable complaint to the landlord.  You have a right to operate without interferance from other tenants.  

There are commercially available cooling units that will only do your area.  Everyone has seen the window units which would be reasonable...but there are also larger, area cooling systems (I saw LOTS of these in Korea...about the size of a refridgerator, but can cool a HUGE space).

If you actually want to know the sizing and exact pricing of the unit, A/C units are rated in terms of "tons of cooling," which is based on the interior volume of the building (a little more complex, but that's basically it).  So you need to know the full area, volume, and insulation characteristics.  You also need to know the current infrastructure layout (what ductwork exists, etc).

So, a pretty long winded answer, let me know if you are looking for more or if this misses the mark.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 7, 2008)

i still have 10 months to go on my lease after it i am hoping to get a bigger location anyways, I do have a small window unit that does not work witch was installed by cutting out the bricks on that side i wil take a photo tomoro and post it.
The brick oven falls in 2 reasons, one the heat will travel to my space since it is next door and the 2nd is he want to find out about air because he does not have any as well and all the heat from the oven will make it hard for him also.

sorry i am tired so my grammer is extra bad


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 7, 2008)

The oven is a major challenge; restaurant HVAC (High Volume Air Conditioning or Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning, depending on exact context -- and both apply here) is a special issue.  The ovens and stoves are major heat sources... as you well know!

You might get your landlord to do something... but he might jack the rents, too.  You pretty much need legal advice on what he's obligated to do for you.

If you check around, I've seen large, portable, temporary air conditioners in some garages and similar set ups.  I did a couple of quick Google searches (portable air conditioner, and you might try swamp coolers), and they seem to run a couple of hundred dollars.  Not cheap, but you can take it with you.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 8, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> The oven is a major challenge; restaurant HVAC (High Volume Air Conditioning or Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning, depending on exact context -- and both apply here) is a special issue. The ovens and stoves are major heat sources... as you well know!


 
You know, I was thinking about this...and the dude with the Pizza oven really needs some sort of heat exhaust.  JKS is right, talk to a lawyer, but he may even be contractually obligated to exhaust the heat if it is affecting other tenents.

But seriously....a pizza place next to your Dojang?  AWESOME!!!!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 9, 2008)

everything is good went to home depot and got an air condition unit deal was he payed for it if i put it in got a nice 300 unit
so summer will be fun


----------



## PEP-REP (Jun 10, 2008)

TallAdam85 said:


> everything is good went to home depot and got an air condition unit deal was he payed for it if i put it in got a nice 300 unit
> so summer will be fun


 
Great to here you got it worked out!!

Glenn


----------

